# Anybody know what is wrong?



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So I have had my ADF Pluto since about August I think and just today, with his water change, I noticed he has some kind of bump on his side. It is causing him to not be able to stay at the bottom properly. It is like it weighs him down, and his other side doesn't have this problem. On the picture, you can see the bump on his side. I have had these frogs for a couple years now, and this is the first time I have ever witnessed something like this. 

Does anybody know what the problem is? 










Sorry for the sucky lighting. I am still trying to work the camera in my tablet.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well... could you fill this out even though it is not a Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)??


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

even though it is not a betta


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

What size is your tank? 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 76°
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Not right now. The heater went out a few weeks ago, but has stayed at 76 as my room is the warmest in my house
There are no tank mates. All 4 of my ADF's have different tanks 

Food
What type of food do you feed? Zoo Med Aquatic Frog and Tadpole Food (it is the only kind I can find anywhere where I live made for them) and Omega One frozen Bloodworms
How often do you feed? The pellets are micro pellets and I feed how it says on the bottle, which is 5-6 pellets daily. I don't think it is enough, though as the pellets are so tiny. They get frozen bloodworms once a month as I don't want to overfeed on them.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Daily
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Top Fin water conditioner. I got Prime, but I am trying to finish up on the Top Fin first.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: .25 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm
pH: 8.4 ppm
Hardness: 300 ppm- the hardest on my test kit. All of my water for bettas and ADF's is like this
Alkalinity: 300 ppm, which is the highest on my test kit

Symptoms and Treatment
Appearance has only changed by the lump/bump on his side.
His behavior hasn't changed much, just he can't stay at the bottom because he floats upwards on one side and he doesn'treally eat anymore. 
I just noticed the lump today while I was changing all my ADF's tanks and he just started trying to keep himself at the bottom, but can't.
I haven't started treating him as I don't know what is wrong
He has never been sick before, so he has no history of being sick.
He was about 2 to 3 months old when I got him, because Petsmart said that the ones they got in were babies and they were really small. So he is about 7 to 8 months old.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i really do not know what to do but i do think you should get your ammonia down and that frog food is ok i used it for a while so it should be fine. what i worry about is not being able to control his buoyancy. but ill do some research tonight.


----------



## Wiccandove (Aug 14, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't know whats wrong with your frog for sure, I suspect, given frog anatomy, that he has air or a foreign body in his stomach maybe? I'm not really sure what to do other then raise the temp in the tank and maybe fast him for a few days. Other options could, of course, be a tumor of some sort.

On a side note, your PH is really high and you will have a hard time bringing it down because your water is hard. You can try letting your water sit out overnight with some peat moss in it before doing your water changes and see if that helps. Peat moss will help to soften your water and if the PH doesn't come down on its own you should be able to adjust it once its soft.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

This morning when I went to check on him, he was actually level at the bottom of the tank like he normally is, not floating up on one side. But the lump is still on his side.

I use the Prime on my Betta's and the PH isn't that high on them. The ammonia is also down to 0 with it, along with the nitrate and nitrite levels. I am going to use the Prime today and put the levels once I get done with cleaning them. The only things high with the Prime is the hardness and alkalinity. I have heard that the city where I live puts bleach in the water, so I am not sure if that is doing it or not.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, I'm sorry! I hope your frog gets better.


----------

